# How?



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

How can I get more feedback on the threads? I feel like I get very few replies for any thing I post. Is there anyway I can increase my chances of people replying?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> How can I get more feedback on the threads? I feel like I get very few replies for any thing I post. Is there anyway I can increase my chances of people replying?


These forums are not really super busy tbh.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 27, 2021)

Probably shouldn't treat a forum like Twitter.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

Forums are slow paced and better suited for long-term discussion. 
Otherwise you might want to go join a discord group?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Forums are slow paced and better suited for long-term discussion.
> Otherwise you might want to go join a discord group?


Do you recommend any for finding individual role play and possibly chatting? I have only seen role play servers that are group. Also I do have anxiety.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> These forums are not really super busy tbh.


Pretty much this. Most furry stuff moved to Discord, Telegram, and Twitter.....and I generally avoid the latter two for my sanity (or jail cell in the case of Telegram). Forums ain't the wave anymore. Haven't been for about 8 years.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Do you recommend any for finding individual role play and possibly chatting? I have only seen role play servers that are group. Also I do have anxiety.


Gaming servers, if you're into that. Unfortunately I don't partake in any discord servers for that stuff


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> How can I get more feedback on the threads? I feel like I get very few replies for any thing I post. Is there anyway I can increase my chances of people replying?


don't look to the internet for friendships.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> don't look to the internet for friendships.


I don't know how good advice that is. One of my closest friend is an internet friend and I trust her more than my own family.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 29, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> How can I get more feedback on the threads? I feel like I get very few replies for any thing I post. Is there anyway I can increase my chances of people replying?



You can't...it comes in phases. Sometimes it's dozens a day, othertimes it's a week between. It just lately got slower but it's normally a little more active. Schooling perhaps?

At any rate, have patience and a reminder that not everyone is actively jumping on everything that people post. Sometimes there's simply nothing to say in a reply.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I don't know how good advice that is. One of my closest friend is an internet friend and I trust her more than my own family.


that's actually quite depressing.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 2, 2021)

I have a masterkey, or "rule of thumb" if you find this way more fitting for you--*Observe, analyze, finalize, then get into action!* ÒwÓ

Not only on this particular forums, the whole fandom, or even basically about anywhere you go, there are people. And people are more dragged towards what they find interesting(likings, preferences etc, or even pure curiosity).

If you find your threads not gaining enough interest compared to others you post amongst, it's time to use some mastermind plan! Find people's preference, see what kind of thread is more popular than others.. and so on! UwU

Besides, never forget--you gotta plan well on executing it, as well! Nobody wants to waste time... Make it worth everyone's time for peeking in, and your time as well!

Quality threads never generate too quickly. As I'm also under this 'tactic', it turns out that I'm not opening threads anywhere near frequent.
(Even though, I'm not saying my threads are all great. They 'fail' too, but noone's always perfect~)

Of course, the population at certain moment is also too crucial to be ignored! That's also what you'll have to take into account.

These are not obligations, but if you feel the need to absolutely be noticed and further aim to become popular, this is the way to go! Ow<☆

P.s. But hey, all we want is to have fun while we're here! You may simply join in other threads and have fun too! There's no fixed answer to enjoying FAF!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 3, 2021)

I think it depends on how popular a fur is, their personality, or how relatable their posts are. But idk *shrugs*


----------

